# diarrhea - after laying eggs



## des68 (Jun 25, 2008)

We adopted a 5 year old female cockatiel about a week and a half ago. At her previous home she was laying unfertilized eggs, and we left some behind when we picked her up. The previous owner told us her poops were quite big because of the egg laying. Now, a week and a half ago, I am wondering if he was correct.

The poops has continued to be large - about 1 inch long - and is not coiled. She had a huge amount of urine which comes out at the same time. Is this normal for a cockatiel who has been laying eggs? if so, when should it stop?

She is otherwise seemingly healthy, and is quarantined from our other birds. She is eating, and drinking, and seems very well adjusted and happy to be here.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Laying tiels do have much looser and larger poops.  As long as they're not off colour i wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When females lay eggs and sit on them they will have messier poop. If the poop has an odour or it does not go back to normal after a few days of not sitting on the eggs, I would take her to an avain vet. Hope this helps


----------



## des68 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks - I'm at a loss... she was laying up until about 10 days ago, so I don't know if it's too soon to worry since I do see online lots of people say that their birds are big poopers when laying... the poop does not smell, so I guess that's one good thing???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is good, it would mean that she is sick if it smelled.


----------



## Will (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, laying birds have larger, wetter poops so its completly normal


----------

